# Diabetes UK Halloween Roller Disco



## Dawn@DiabetesUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Diabetes UK East Midlands is holding a family and under 18s charity roller disco in Nottingham on Friday 30 October!

More information is available here:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Events_i...r-social/Halloween-Roller-Disco---Nottingham/

Send me an email if you have any questions - dawn.mallender@diabetes.org.uk

If you live in the area, hope to see you there!


Dawn


----------



## Steff (Oct 20, 2009)

aww i wished id live closer thats sounds a really good night of fun , my son would of loved it hope it all goes well and everyone has good time


----------



## katie (Oct 22, 2009)

under 18s? not fair! I love roller discos


----------



## Dawn@DiabetesUK (Oct 26, 2009)

Over 18's are very welcome but there will be no alcohol served at the bar.


----------

